# Me sirven estas válvulas para armar un ampli?



## Xander (Ago 10, 2009)

Hola, tengo un par de radios antiguas a valvulas, solo una funciona y la otra no, quisiera saber si puedo utilizar algunas válvulas para armar algún efecto o un pequeño amplificador para mi guitarra eléctrica, estube pidiendo ayuda con mi amigo "apollo" y me decía que para armar un amplificador me serviría una válvula en la que dice "50L6" que según él es la de la etapa de potencia de la radio...

... supondría que están todas vivas por que la radio que no funciona, no funciona por que le falta una válvula nada mas...

...otra cosa, ¿las válvulas se gastan?...o sea, ¿tienen un tiempo de vida útil?.... por que por ahi me comentaron algo...

...solo quiero armar alguna distorsion, pre-amp, mini amplificador o lo qe sea para mi guitarra...con esas valvulas  ...alguien sabe?...por que yo no tengo idea  ops: ...si me falta información avísenme, y disculpen si soy un poco "insistente"... desde ya , gracias.


----------



## Xander (Ago 10, 2009)

A continuación, las válvulas que poseo:

35Z5 GT
50L6 GT
12BE6                   
12SR7
12SJ7
12AV6
12BA6

todas de RCA .


----------



## ivanutn (Dic 29, 2009)

Con la 50L6GT podes armar un amplificador en clase A de mas o menos 3.8W

Con la 12SJ7 podes hacer un pre, es un pentodo.

Y con Casi todas te podes armar capas una radio AM


----------



## diego nielsen (Ene 1, 2010)

La 12SJ7 es de FI,  la 35Z5 GT es la rectificadora, la 12AV6 es para el pre y la de salida es la 50L6 GT, antes de desarmar la radio fijate que el circuito esta ahi !! armado, copialo, copia todo lo que va conectado a las valvulas 12AV6 y 50L6, dibujalo en un papel, fijate que la valvula de salida esta conectada a un trafo de audio !!! alta impedancia de salida de la valvula, con el trafo la baja a 8 ohms, las valvulas se agotan, fijate que la tension de filamento de la 50L6 es de 50 volts , y la 12AV6 es de 12 volts, te digo que la salida es de 3 watts, pero tene en cuenta que hace varios años descone un parlante de 10 pulgadas con una 6BQ5 de unos 10 watts de salida, sonaba muy fuerte !!


----------



## Xander (Abr 5, 2010)

wow..gracias...estuve desaparecido un tiempo.....

ivanutn:


> Y con Casi todas te podes armar capas una radio AM


entonces esas no me servirian para lo que quiero... 
serias tan amable de decirme cuales son de audio?...pues son las que me importan... también las rectificadoras...

...ahi me decias que con la 12SJ7 me podia armar un pre...pero diego nielsen dice que es de FI...y que la del pre es la 12AV6...
si logro armar un preamp creen que podria sacarle un sonido mas...¿"calido"? a mi guitarra?...

y si no...es posible hacerme un pedal de distorsion,fuzz, overdrive?...
al menos el circuito..por que no creo que me resulte nada compacto hno:...

Diego nielsen:


> las valvulas se agotan



ahi eso me preocupo un poco!

pero se agotan cuando se usan o con el tiempo?

...vale por tus consejos diego nielsen...muchas gracias de antemano


----------

